# Guns, gear, getting out of Dodge PART 2.0!



## Magus

*The guns and gear part has taken a life of its own so I decided to do a B.O.V thread of it's own in which I will completely piss off every JEEP, GMC Scout and Ford Bronco owner ever born and then some.I've been doing the Survivalist thing sine 1982 and I've seen a lot of stuff, some works, some is suicide and some is so retarded but works so well no one but a lunatic would do it, THIS is one of those occasions.and oh yeah newbies,I'm going to save you several thousand dollars in the bargain, ain't I a sweetie ass?

Get your rotten tomatoes out all you monster truckers, here we go!

The ULTIMATE B.O.V CAN BE MADE FOR UNDER 10K FROM A TOYOTA PICK UP TRUCK!*

Say what?!

I ain't done.not just ANY Toyota pick up truck either, a late 70's early 80's Toyota pick up truck.the used car lots and junk yards are full of them or were before the cash for clunker program but there's still plenty out there with for sale signs on them, go find one! now to tell you why:

I PERSONALLY know of several locally the odometer has flipped on at least twice to three times,I know of one that's almost a billion miles!

They're tough beasts.no electronic ignition to fry in an E.M.P either.

Repair parts are cheap, really really cheap!

Fairly easy to fix, go to Autozone and buy the damn book!

Properly tuned will get 15-20 MPG easy!

Off road kits still abound and cheap!Jack it up and get some knobbys if you're going "out there"!

Here might or might not be an issue.a camper top.I'm reasonably sure one can be had reasonably priced.

Heavy made bodies.you could plow a green car into junk and only need another shot of primer to get going again.

And speaking of heavy, beef up the suspension and brace the frame.you can do it if you know your hand tools.stiffen the front end too in case you want to plow a green car.

Add a 2 ton winch, extra battery, expanded fuel tank, racing hoses, and your com gear. good to go!:beercheer:

*ADDENDUM*
Convert the electrical system to use deep cycle arctic circle grade batteries and series wire them.be sure to include a manual breaker and tickle charger.

Racing hoses are basically steel cable wrapped extreme high pressure hoses.they can be fabricated from high temperature-extreme pressure hose found at industrial supply stores.

Those roll up windows you're going to hate can be replaced with steel plates so eat your Spinach and work out!

You can fabricate an air tank bumper out of 5" pipe.be a big boy and add a brush guard/rammer.


----------



## Magus

What? no Ford or Jeep fans are ripping me a new one?

I sit amazed! 0_o


----------



## mdprepper

Magus said:


> What? no Ford or Jeep fans are ripping me a new one?
> 
> I sit amazed! 0_o


Well, I am a Jeep Girl married to Ford Man, I guess I should be scolding you but, eh, to each his own. :kiss: I would maybe consider a bigger winch and and add a tow package so you can haul more stuff (scavenger hunts post SHTF). Other then that I think you did well and it is a great place to start for the new and broke preppers. :2thumb:

BTW, I have a 91 YJ. I am SOL in an EMP (where did I put that info on the Nutter bypass...?):scratch:


----------



## FatTire

mdprepper said:


> Well, I am a Jeep Girl married to Ford Man, I guess I should be scolding you but, eh, to each his own. :kiss: I would maybe consider a bigger winch and and add a tow package so you can haul more stuff (scavenger hunts post SHTF). Other then that I think you did well and it is a great place to start for the new and broke preppers. :2thumb:
> 
> BTW, I have a 91 YJ. I am SOL in an EMP (where did I put that info on the Nutter bypass...?):scratch:


typical chick... its called a Knutter (pronounced K-New-Ter) valve, and its located next to the muffler bearing.... 

seriously though, my daily driver is a yota approaching 400k miles, however, i decided i wanted v8 power for a shtf situation. my bov is a one use full sized non demonination not afilleated with any religion truck, designed specifically to get me and mine from this point A to my point B


----------



## mdprepper

FatTire said:


> typical chick... its called a Knutter (pronounced K-New-Ter) valve, and its located next to the muffler bearing....
> 
> seriously though, my daily driver is a yota approaching 400k miles, however, i decided i wanted v8 power for a shtf situation. my bov is a one use full sized non demonination not afilleated with any religion truck, designed specifically to get me and mine from this point A to my point B


Sexist much? I typed what I meant, no typo there:

http://www.4x4wire.com/jeep/tech/electrical/jn-ignition99/

http://www.jeepz.com/forum/cj-yj-tj-jk/27585-nutter-bypass-vacuum-lines.html

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f8/whats-nutter-bypass-151456/

Perhaps you are thinking: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=knuter valve


----------



## JoKing

mdprepper said:


> Sexist much? I typed what I meant, no typo there:
> 
> http://www.4x4wire.com/jeep/tech/electrical/jn-ignition99/
> 
> http://www.jeepz.com/forum/cj-yj-tj-jk/27585-nutter-bypass-vacuum-lines.html
> 
> http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f8/whats-nutter-bypass-151456/
> 
> Perhaps you are thinking: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=knuter%20valve


BAM!!! And a few more words, so the forum will accept my post. I got the "post too short" message(just like what the girls tell FatTire) BAM!!


----------



## Magus

My ideal BOV would be a 70's Ford Bronco armored and auxiliaried but its not a starter's ride and in many ways the Toyota beats it!


----------



## JoKing

Magus said:


> My ideal BOV would be a 70's Ford Bronco armored and auxiliaried but its not a starter's ride and in many ways the Toyota beats it!


That is a badass truck(I call it a truck 'cause you can take the lid off) Question, though: Assuming that you do mean "armored", wouldn't it be better to "harden" a BOV so you could ditch the weight during normal hours? Or has technology gone so far as to reduce the weight of armor(affordably)? I mean, I can pleasure myself all day looking at some of the armored setups I see floating around the web, but I would want to be able to reserve the option to dump some of the weight for additional cargo if needed during the drive. Am I thinking too hard?


----------



## NaeKid

FatTire said:


> typical chick... its called a Knutter (pronounced K-New-Ter) valve, and its located next to the muffler bearing....
> 
> seriously though, my daily driver is a yota approaching 400k miles, however, i decided i wanted v8 power for a shtf situation. my bov is a one use full sized non demonination not afilleated with any religion truck, designed specifically to get me and mine from this point A to my point B


Actually FT, mdprepper has it exactly correct! The Nutter-bypass is an awesome upgrade to carb'd Jeep YJ's getting rid of a huge amount of vac.hoses, wires and the horrible carb that Jeep thought was a good idea. I went a different route for my '88 YJ - I yanked the whole pig and axles out of it and swapped in a 1977 Chevy drivetrain ...


----------



## NaeKid

Magus said:


> What? no Ford or Jeep fans are ripping me a new one?
> 
> I sit amazed! 0_o


No - not goin' to because you spoke a good portion of truth. The biggest problem that I have with those old Toyotas is that they are no longer easily found around here.

I have wheel'd with many a Toyota, even one that had swapped in a set of 38" tall Swampers (and no lift - just sliced away excess body). They are strong, they have good aftermarket support - but - you pay premium now for one that even runs.


----------



## Magus

Dang boss, I passed one by just today for sale, but they were all in the south a few years back because they built them in Alabama.


----------



## Magus

JoKing said:


> That is a badass truck(I call it a truck 'cause you can take the lid off) Question, though: Assuming that you do mean "armored", wouldn't it be better to "harden" a BOV so you could ditch the weight during normal hours? Or has technology gone so far as to reduce the weight of armor(affordably)? I mean, I can pleasure myself all day looking at some of the armored setups I see floating around the web, but I would want to be able to reserve the option to dump some of the weight for additional cargo if needed during the drive. Am I thinking too hard?


The OLD Broncos[Bronco II eats.]lent themselves heavily to the do it yourself armorer because of the box-like shape and lack of rounded edges to deal with that and the heavy steel it was built with.I'd cut and fit my steel panels using fitted layers instead of solid piece.make them expandable in case of need or damage[as in add a layer/remove a layer] and then after a good coat of primer and rubberized truck bed spray park them in the back of the work shed to wait on doomsday.if you can find an extra top,I'd do a turret too.:2thumb:


----------



## Shammua

Magus said:


> The guns and gear part has taken a life of its own so I decided to do a B.O.V thread of it's own in which I will completely piss off every JEEP, GMC Scout and Ford Bronco owner ever born and then some.I've been doing the Survivalist thing sine 1982 and I've seen a lot of stuff, some works, some is suicide and some is so retarded but works so well no one but a lunatic would do it, THIS is one of those occasions.and oh yeah newbies,I'm going to save you several thousand dollars in the bargain, ain't I a sweetie ass?
> 
> Get your rotten tomatoes out all you monster truckers, here we go!
> 
> The ULTIMATE B.O.V CAN BE MADE FOR UNDER 10K FROM A TOYOTA PICK UP TRUCK!
> 
> Say what?!
> 
> I ain't done.not just ANY Toyota pick up truck either, a late 70's early 80's Toyota pick up truck.the used car lots and junk yards are full of them or were before the cash for clunker program but there's still plenty out there with for sale signs on them, go find one! now to tell you why:
> 
> I PERSONALLY know of several locally the odometer has flipped on at least twice to three times,I know of one that's almost a billion miles!
> 
> They're tough beasts.no electronic ignition to fry in an E.M.P either.
> 
> Repair parts are cheap, really really cheap!
> 
> Fairly easy to fix, go to Autozone and buy the damn book!
> 
> Properly tuned will get 15-20 MPG easy!
> 
> Off road kits still abound and cheap!Jack it up and get some knobbys if you're going "out there"!
> 
> Here might or might not be an issue.a camper top.I'm reasonably sure one can be had reasonably priced.
> 
> Heavy made bodies.you could plow a green car into junk and only need another shot of primer to get going again.
> 
> And speaking of heavy, beef up the suspension and brace the frame.you can do it if you know your hand tools.stiffen the front end too in case you want to plow a green car.
> 
> Add a 2 ton winch, extra battery, expanded fuel tank, racing hoses, and your com gear. good to go!:beercheer:
> 
> ADDENDUM
> Convert the electrical system to use deep cycle arctic circle grade batteries and series wire them.be sure to include a manual breaker and tickle charger.
> 
> Racing hoses are basically steel cable wrapped extreme high pressure hoses.they can be fabricated from high temperature-extreme pressure hose found at industrial supply stores.
> 
> Those roll up windows you're going to hate can be replaced with steel plates so eat your Spinach and work out!
> 
> You can fabricate an air tank bumper out of 5" pipe.be a big boy and add a brush guard/rammer.


I laughed so hard when I read this. I drive a big arse f-350 crew cab 4x4 with 4" loft and 35" tires. Once I started reading this I laughed because I miss my 1982 toyota 4x4 pickup with the 22R engine and 5 speed engine. It was the toughest running vehicle I ever had. I even was dumb enough to skip an oil change for an entire year and drove it daily and it never quit. I have had a Jeep Wrangler and I managed to kill that in about 5 years and I didn't run it 1/4 as hard as I ran my toyota.

On a side note I miss my jeep too.

I agree with you on this 100%.


----------



## Tweto

Foreign truck parts are very hard to find here. It must be a coastal thing. All the trucks here are Ford, Chevy, Dodge.

Magus;
Your #1 posting is good, but as I was reading it I kept saying, I could do the same thing with a Ford or Chevy from the 70's.


----------



## Magus

That you could but not as well.Had both.my ideal was a Bronco, but its mileage sucked and it broke too often.


----------



## The_Blob

$10k !?!!??!?  that might as well be a BAZILLION dollars! :gaah: 

You can put a VW diesel (1.6L) engine in a Suzuki Samurai for almost nothing, and it takes almost no time to do if you have everything set-up in your garage. The VW engine fits so nice you'd think the Suzuki engineers knew all along what people would be doing this (there are 3 already built in my area, and about a dozen more in various stages of progress). I want to put a Grease Car veggie oil kit in one like I did in my VW Rabbit, and also like they did on one of the TV car shows (where I first saw it), I just don't know which one it was.
(Suzukis... they're so darn light you can pick them up and carry them... let's see how well I'm doing THAT once I hit 30...   )


----------



## Fn/Form

In my book, if you're going to run big tires, get a locker in both differentials, too.

The Bronco II V6 (same in the Ranger) was a piece of crap. Not a fan of the stock axles, either.


----------



## NaeKid

The_Blob said:


> $10k !?!!??!?  that might as well be a BAZILLION dollars! :gaah:
> 
> You can put a VW diesel (1.6L) engine in a Suzuki Samurai for almost nothing, and it takes almost no time to do if you have everything set-up in your garage. The VW engine fits so nice you'd think the Suzuki engineers knew all along what people would be doing this (there are 3 already built in my area, and about a dozen more in various stages of progress). I want to put a Grease Car veggie oil kit in one like I did in my VW Rabbit, and also like they did on one of the TV car shows (where I first saw it), I just don't know which one it was.
> (Suzukis... they're so darn light you can pick them up and carry them... let's see how well I'm doing THAT once I hit 30...   )


Around here those Samurai's are freakin' expensive because every single hunter wants one of them instead of getting a $12,000 side-by-side or a $10,000 quad (plus accessories). I have found that some Jeep YJs sell for between $2000 and $4000 around here, there are lots of modifications that can be done to them for the price of a new quad .... and the Sami's in many cases are double that. I did a quick check on the local classifieds and found just one Sami - $3500 for a rust-bucket that doesn't drive.

I do agree that a good Sami is amazing (swap in that VW-diesel and a set of Toy-diffs w/ lockers) - light weight, strong and they will go everywhere - if you get get one that is.


----------



## Magus

Fn/Form said:


> In my book, if you're going to run big tires, get a locker in both differentials, too.
> 
> The Bronco II V6 (same in the Ranger) was a piece of crap. Not a fan of the stock axles, either.


No lie there man!:beercheer:they should have traded them for Yugos.

Axels...I KNEW I left something important out!


----------



## Jezcruzen

I bought a used '85 Toyota 4X4 truck in... '87, I think. Over 13 years, it hauled stuff, pushed stuff, and pulled stuff. It took me surf fishing on Hatteras and into the mountains trout fishing. Camping trips during BP season, and running the logging roads and "pig paths" during deer season. It plowed through snow drifts and waded creeks. It also survived (but barely) three teenage drivers in the household. One almost totaled it.

I lent it to my oldest son's girlfriend to drive for awhile, and she drove it without ever checking the oil level. She finally killed it! By that time it was a rust bucket and in horrible shape. I sold it.

I remember the guy installing the bed liner early on telling me as he drilled that those Toyotas had the thickest, toughest metal in them than did the other brands, like Ford or Chevy. I miss that old truck!


----------



## driscolldb

Magus said:


> *
> 
> I PERSONALLY know of several locally the odometer has flipped on at least twice to three times,I know of one that's almost a billion miles!*


*

Is that billion miles a typo? If you were traveling a mile a second (3600 miles an hour), non-stop, it would take you just under 32 years to reach a billion miles. At 60 miles an hour for 10 hours a day it would take you about 4566 years to rack up that many miles.*


----------



## Ration-AL

toyota, nothing but.
http://autos.aol.com/gallery/world-record-toyota-land-cruiser/?icid=maing-grid7

i personally have 250k on my lifted and locked 4runner and routinely take 3500 mile overland/expedition trips without even thinking about it. i also have a 1966 fj40 kind of like the one in the article above that i just picked up and will be building up over the next year or so. great great trucks that have proven themselves all over the world in the most remote locations often unsupported.
there's a reason why you usually see the hilux strapped up with machine guns and rocket launchers in 3rd world counties where shhtf...

















also
http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/killing-a-toyota


----------



## Magus

driscolldb said:


> Is that billion miles a typo? If you were traveling a mile a second (3600 miles an hour), non-stop, it would take you just under 32 years to reach a billion miles. At 60 miles an hour for 10 hours a day it would take you about 4566 years to rack up that many miles.


Yes.I needed to have said to the moon and back twice but I wasn't feeling too eloquent at the moment.


----------



## Tirediron

While you toyota fans are extoling the virtues of their engeneering , I have alittle known fact for you. the differentials and engine in the FJs was obsolete Chevrolet technology, last used in chevy trucks in 1962. and the diff in the pickups is just a slightly smaller copy, good engeneering is knowing when to carry on with proven equipment I guess. Toyota does have a good handle on putting tough components in their trucks, I have seen stock toyota pickup diffs live with 44 inch tires , powered by small block chevies. you won't see that in any thing north american.


----------



## pixieduster

Tirediron said:


> While you toyota fans are extoling the virtues of their engeneering , I have alittle known fact for you. the differentials and engine in the FJs was obsolete Chevrolet technology, last used in chevy trucks in 1962. and the diff in the pickups is just a slightly smaller copy, good engeneering is knowing when to carry on with proven equipment I guess. Toyota does have a good handle on putting tough components in their trucks, I have seen stock toyota pickup diffs live with 44 inch tires , powered by small block chevies. you won't see that in any thing north american.


And that's why I am a Chevy fan. ; )


----------



## Magus

I love Chevies and GM stuff too but good luck getting one back when they made it to last.


----------



## Turtle

Tirediron said:


> While you toyota fans are extoling the virtues of their engeneering , I have alittle known fact for you. the differentials and engine in the FJs was obsolete Chevrolet technology, last used in chevy trucks in 1962. and the diff in the pickups is just a slightly smaller copy, good engeneering is knowing when to carry on with proven equipment I guess. Toyota does have a good handle on putting tough components in their trucks, I have seen stock toyota pickup diffs live with 44 inch tires , powered by small block chevies. you won't see that in any thing north american.


And their early frames were left-over jeep parts. So, basically, back when Toyota made a decent product, the reliable bits were ripped-off of American designs?

Sorry, but you couldn't pay me enough to drive a Toyota. I've never seen a good example of their over-hyped "quality".


----------



## FatTire

so i might be able to pick up a 72 scout cheap, all original, but rough, been sitting in a barn for twenty years, nothing was drained, so its gonna take some work to get it going... thought on the vehicle?


----------



## Magus

Pour the engine full of kerosene[or diesel with oil added] and let it sit a week before draining it, then turn the motor with a pipe wrench a few times to bust the crud,then drain out everything and use a can of motor flush or two.let sit another day, unplug and let drain two more days.you're now ready to re introduce oil and gas.


----------



## FatTire

i appreciate that, god advice... also, what do you think its value is as a BOV?


----------



## Magus

Thanks, dad was a mechanic 25 years. 

Rebuilt, I'd put it against a range rover most any day EXCEPT doing goofy things like driving up the middle of a creek that's deeper than the front fenders.Then you lose.you might want extra spider gears.doing crazy stuff tends to strip them.[Climbing an 80 degree hill.]

Now if you tweak it and jack it and put fattys [wide off road tires] all the way around we're talking even money!


----------



## teotwaki

Turtle said:


> And their early frames were left-over jeep parts. So, basically, back when Toyota made a decent product, the reliable bits were ripped-off of American designs?
> 
> Sorry, but you couldn't pay me enough to drive a Toyota. I've never seen a good example of their over-hyped "quality".


My 2005 Toyota 4Runner passed 150K miles just a week ago. Stock drivetrain except for the rear air locker. It has been offroaded a lot and often while towing my very capable offroad trailer. The only truck problem in 7 years has been slightly "weepy" axle seals on the front diff after switching from synthetic back to standard oil. Maybe not the fault of the seals but I had them changed. The truck is stock other than taller coilovers, rear shocks and springs. Otherwise normal service is all that happens to it.










My previous truck was a 1989 Ford Bronco that I had for 20 years but it needed an engine and trans rebuild around 75K miles IIRC. If I were going to buy something right now it would be the 2012 Jeep Rubicon Unlimited 4-door with the new V6 and 5-speed auto. I have no bias against any brand.


----------



## Fn/Form

Doubled post.


----------



## Fn/Form

Turtle said:


> And their early frames were left-over jeep parts. So, basically, back when Toyota made a decent product, the reliable bits were ripped-off of American designs?
> 
> Sorry, but you couldn't pay me enough to drive a Toyota. I've never seen a good example of their over-hyped "quality".


My dad is driving a Corolla with over 300k, only regular maintenance and CV parts on one front wheel assembly. With decent maintenance 200k trouble-free is not uncommon, but they're usually wrecked before the drivetrain fails.

We grew up driving American. My first car was a 70 Chevelle, older than I was. I have a Tundra. My mechanic and powersports family members are die-hard Honda/Acura buyers. But I'd be hard pressed to buy something other than a Toyota right now. That Ford turbo V6 truck motor (30+mpg and plenty of power) is tempting...


----------



## mojo4

Well for cars the japanes ones are awesome. My acura has 235K miles and it refuses to die. The american trucks can't be beat though. They actually design them to last hundreds of thousands of miles. If ford chevy or dodge actually made their cars like the trucks that would be awesome! And I totally prefer a full size american truck to the smaller toyota. The toyota's mileage is not much better than the full size american trucks and the american trucks have way better payload and towing. My dream BOV?? A crew cab dodge diesel with 8 foot bed. All the power to carry and pull anythying and I can make my own fuel. And the inline 6 cummins has better mileage than the v8 chevy and ford diesels.


----------



## Magus

teotwaki said:


> My 2005 Toyota 4Runner passed 150K miles just a week ago. Stock drivetrain except for the rear air locker. It has been offroaded a lot and often while towing my very capable offroad trailer. The only truck problem in 7 years has been slightly "weepy" axle seals on the front diff after switching from synthetic back to standard oil. Maybe not the fault of the seals but I had them changed. The truck is stock other than taller coilovers, rear shocks and springs. Otherwise normal service is all that happens to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous truck was a 1989 Ford Bronco that I had for 20 years but it needed an engine and trans rebuild around 75K miles IIRC. If I were going to buy something right now it would be the 2012 Jeep Rubicon Unlimited 4-door with the new V6 and 5-speed auto. I have no bias against any brand.


Bug out SWEETNESS!


----------

